# We have babies



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I sat with poppy all night but think that she is done, she had a little boy and a little girl. 4 hours apart. she is very new to all this and is wondering whats going on but doing great now.

pics later.
x


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

congratulations mellowma i bet there beautiful and well done poppy


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aww congrats mate :thumbup:


----------



## czenios (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Take care and enjoy them:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Aww congratulations.:thumbup:

i loved it when fuzz had her kittens, it amazing. you enjoy them


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Congrats Poppy!! Hope all is well with mum and babies and you arent too exhausted. Keep me posted!! x x


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kittens.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations xxxxx_


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

Congratulations  what a little minx making you wait like that


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

aww well done poppy and you too :thumbup: a lil boy and a lil girl ..... purrfect!
julie x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot everyone. 

She is some girl, she started bleeding slightly at 11.00am yesterday, had one baby at 4.18pm then nothing....so i waited, texted people, emailed people and decided to take her to the vet as she was so huge, she is in my album at 8 weeks and even there she looks huge. 

I thought there way no way she would have just one, so I sat stroking her side for a minute to see if I could feel anymore kittens, then she started pushing again, this was at 8.30pm ut came a very vocal number 2 little girl, so i have been slightly on edge all night waiting for more but she has no more contractions, is eating, drinking and peeing and only woke me 3 times when babies were squeaking.

She is the first cat i have had to "move kittens", she only had the one and was attempting to pick it up  huge mouth, tiny kittens!

she is upstairs now in her big crate inside her box so i am going to go and kitten watch for a bit. :thumbup:

photos later, poppy is a bit un-easy atm and almost took my hand off for trying to weigh a baby so I shall leave her for now.

thanks again everyone, i am so pleased the "wait" is over and we have some lovely babies again


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Congratulations Mellowma and well done Poppy!!! 

Welcome to the world little babies. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

That's great news !!! Are you keeping them yourself?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Poppy :thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

HollyM said:


> That's great news !!! Are you keeping them yourself?


Oh i would love to but cannot, i have a new girl coming in fairly soon so that should help! i had a waiting list of 8! 

how do you get that down to 2?

the 62 year old lady who lost her two persians is having the boy.

we shall about the girl.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats on the newborns x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is a pic of Poppy on Thursday and one of her babies.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

they are stunning ..look really good sizes too ... well done once again poppy :thumbup: was poppy really big then? honey is showing quite big at the moment and shes 6 weeks gone, im hoping for a couple of kittens 3 at most ..lol
julie x


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

they are beautfull congratulations


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations on your beautiful arrivals! xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow poppy did look big, the kittens are gorgeous,they look nice and plump.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Hya... congratulations!! finally they are beautiful - can't wait to watch them grow 

D xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes poppy was big, she was at the stage where she couldn't reach herself to clean, she is still upstairs in her box purring away, she gave me another scare, as i had the box inside the big crate, I went up to lie with them for a while and she started nesting again in the box beside me1 

She then went over picked up a baby and carried it from the crate to magazines beside my bed. 

so i have now moved her and kittens to a box beside my bed.

because she was so big i will most likely take her for a check over tomorrow to make sure there is nothing left behind.

ps; my caps key only works randomly


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations  Glad it all went well


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey congratulations at last some babies!! They are stunning and a really good size. She did look very large was this her first litter? Im so pleased everything went well for you and Poppy been dying to see these babies :thumbup:xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes it's both her and Ices' first litter so quite common to be small litter. She was just so HUGE although the girl she won't let me weigh looks a good size and the boy is 110g.


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

that is a really good size! well done Poppy its great you have 2 really healthy sized kittens. hope you have managed to get some rest bet u were exhausted! keep us updated on the little ones progress x


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

they are gorgeous  cant wait to see more pics of them as they grow up


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats to you and poppy!!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you, Poppy visited the Vet and her and babies are fine, the vet thinks she may have looked so big due the fluid, which there was a lot of, as it burst all over my legs. 

Weighed babies today and boy is 180g and the girl is 200g!! Gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

awww poppy is soo chilled, and her bubs are too cute :thumbup:


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow well done Poppy.:thumbup:They are big babies
Hope you have recovered from the birth?(mellowma)
Think we get more stressed when our cats are having kittens than when we have our own babies:lol:
Keep the pictures coming


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations!

Liz


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

Yes I am just about getting over it now. So is it normal to be so stressed out about the "big day"? 

I think I have sexed them wrongly, Poppy was fiercly protective of number 2 which I thought was a girl but looking at her I think she may well have.... *boy bits*.

One of them is HUGE, crawling around and doing things it shoudln't like crawling to the light, awww I love the so much!  Poppy is doing great,her sister climbed in the box yesterday for a mutual grooming session of mum and babies but I took her back out and so many cooks and all that!


----------



## ness1982 (Apr 26, 2010)

Awwww they are adorable.... Well worth the wait!! Congratulations hun  :thumbup:


----------

